# Tabelle zentrieren



## Dark_Fighter (7. September 2004)

Hi ich wolte mal wissen ob es einen Trick gibt, wie man eine *ganze* Tabelle zentrieren kann.


----------



## BSA (7. September 2004)

die tabelle oder den Tabellen Inhalt?

Tabelleninhalt: 


```
<table style="text-align:center";></table>
```

Tabelle:


```
<div style="text-align:center"><table></table></div>
```


----------



## Dark_Fighter (7. September 2004)

Falsch ausgedrückt sorry ...
Also ich will die ganze Tabelle, keine Zelle sozusagen middle und center haben, aber die frisst den Befehl net. Also es soll ein Viereck werden das genau in der Mitte der Seite sitzt.


----------



## loeschdegge (7. September 2004)

*<table align="center">*
---
oder du setzt vor dem <table>-Befehl *<div align="center">* oder nur *<center>*. Aber nicht vergessen die Tags wieder zu schließen.


----------



## Dark_Fighter (7. September 2004)

Kleiner Tipp erst mal die anderen postings durchlesen.
Ich wiss einfach eine Tabelle so haben das oben und unten udn rechts und Links jeweils der gleiche Abstand zu Rand ist.


----------



## Ultraflip (7. September 2004)

Du musst einfach die Tabelle zentrieren!


```
Bsp.:

<table width="800" border="0" align="center" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="1" bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
```

Durch die Breitenangabe und dem "center" sizt die Tabelle in der Mitte ... wenn Dir das nicht hilft, drück Dich klarer aus ...


----------



## Xaicon (7. September 2004)

in etwa so:

```
<TABLE width='100%' height='100%' border='0'> <!-- Erzeugt eine Tabelle über den ganzen Fensterbereich-->
<TR>
  <TD align='center' valign='middle'>         <!-- Erzeugt eine Zelle, in der alles zentriert wird vertikal/Horizontal -->

  hier kommt Deine Tabelle rein

  </TD>                                       <!-- Tags wieder schliessen-->
</TR>
</TABLE>
```


----------



## Martys (7. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Xaicon _
> *in etwa so:
> *
> 
> ...



Diese Angabe ist kein valider Code (laut W3C). Nur so zur Info.
Allerdings finktioniert der Code in den gängigen Browsern.


----------



## Dark_Fighter (7. September 2004)

Die lösung @Xaicon habe ich sonst auch immer verwendet, aber Martys hat leider recht  

@Ultraflip die anderen habene s ja verstanden ich habe es 3 mal erklärt. Noch dazu haben vor dir 2 so gut wie das gleiche geschreiben. Und späterstens "middle" hätte einem das klar machen müssen.

Vielleicht bekomme ich ja mit padding und margin was hin.


----------



## BSA (7. September 2004)

Schonmal mit layern versucht?


----------



## BSA (7. September 2004)

```
<table style="width:100%; height:100%;">
 <tr>
  <td>
   <div style="text-align:center; vertical-align:middle;">
    <table style="border:1px solid #ff0000;">
     <tr>
      <td>test</td>
    </tr>
   </table>
  </div>
 </td>
</tr>
</table>
```


----------

